
It's fine to get an MBA but don't be an MBA - nikunjk
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121104000733-7298-it-s-fine-to-get-an-mba-but-don-t-be-an-mba
======
gm
This MBA or no MBA talk is getting old. I expect more from you, HN. Move on.

~~~
andrewflnr
This is actually a pretty decent last word on the subject, IMHO.

~~~
gozmike
Agreed. I wrote the pro-MBA post on HN and think that this guy nailed it.

~~~
bhanks
Yeah I am forwarding this to my be an MBA bro in law. Hopefully he can snap
out of it before he graduates. One can hope, right?

~~~
mathattack
If he's your bro in law rather than brother in law, you're already in trouble.

------
garand
I must confess. I read this title as "MacBook Air".

~~~
irunbackwards
It's fine to purchase a MacBook Air, you just really don't want to be one.

------
tamping
HN is very consistent about jumping on the bandwagon against MBAs but this
article manages to not just trot out the standard, over using comments.

------
startupstella
as an entrepreneur getting my MBA, i can certainly see what this guy is
referring to. it's pretty obvious an MBA is not imperative for your success,
however, in general, more education is generally a good thing, especially if
an individual is intellectually curious. for me an MBA is a way to get broad
business skills without having to actually work in the non startup world. the
"mba mindset" is what he is referring to...if you keep your startup down to
earth personality while doing an MBA, youll be fine. if you start acting like
your investment banker/consultant classmates, then youre in trouble.

------
devgutt
Short MBA: Listen and learn with your customers. And The End.

Extra bonus: Never read any other business book in your life.

Back to programming.

------
janj
How do you deal with a cofounder who has an MBA and is an MBA? I've been
having this issue for the past two years and it can get very frustrating.

------
realrocker
I wonder why are there no stats involved in such posts. Like: What percentage
of "successful" tech entrepreneurs had a business degree?

~~~
fr0sty
Survivor bias would be my guess. To say that X% of "successful tech
entrepeneurs" have MBAs means nothing unless you know the % of total tech
entrepeneurs (successful or not) that have MBAs.

------
EricDeb
I completed a dual MBA/MS in CS last may. An MBA is phenomenal for personal
development and a broadening of perspective - certainly not essential to start
or run a successful business. I personally think everyone should do an MBA as
opposed to general undergrad requirements. A basic business sense is a great
prerequisite for any career.

------
grendelt
In short: Be you. Don't be a douche.

------
dbecker
Though the author used words other than "blah," all I heard while reading this
article was "blah blah blah"

